# Mantid Hunger strike!!!



## ghostmantis84 (Jul 5, 2008)

Has anyone had problems with the ghost mantis stop eating, i know that all mantis stop eating when a shed is near but its been and i kid you not 13 days(!) since she had anything. I have tried small locust,small flies i have found round my garden waste bin and in greenhouse, to no avail.

The mantis is approx 2 inches long and has shed 3 times since i got her.

Misting still occurs daily to keep up humidity and have seen it drink off the end of forceps etc

Am i doing something worng???????


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 5, 2008)

Is it an adult by any chance? Does it have wings? That is what it sounds like. Otherwise It should be eating soon, I can't see it going without much longer.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2008)

You ever just not have an appetite and not feel like eating?


----------



## ghostmantis84 (Jul 8, 2008)

Rick said:


> You ever just not have an appetite and not feel like eating?


Yeh sure but not for 13 days....


----------



## Giosan (Jul 8, 2008)

13 days isn't the same for you as it is for your mantis.


----------

